# What the public thinks of uberpeople



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I haven't been on uberpeople for a while now just cuz I've been extremely busy with a bunch of stuff going on in my life, sometimes I do get a chance to read news on Yahoo and enjoy reading the comments section just for kicks, I came across the following article and I'll post the picture of one of the comments.
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-passengers-reportedly-getting-hit-192409586.html


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> I haven't been on uberpeople for a while now just cuz I've been extremely busy with a bunch of stuff going on in my life, sometimes I do get a chance to read news on Yahoo and enjoy reading the comments section just for kicks, I came across the following article and I'll post the picture of one of the comments.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-passengers-reportedly-getting-hit-192409586.html
> View attachment 246084


This reminds me of that comment about "slave mentality" from a few days ago.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Phillip W, pretty good Uber People cliff notes


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

"Pax" isn't the negatively charged word he seems to think it is. Write "my passenger" about 50 times and you'll get why pax is the preferred alternative.

The author does not understand what it is like to return a phone to a pax and have her scream at you and accuse you of stealing her phone. Normal people don't act that way and yet almost every driver I know has experienced if not that exact thing then something very close to it. So yeah, suddenly the simple returning of a phone ain't so simple.

No driver is bragging about our low fares. Uber/Lyft is cheaper than a cab. Period. Cabs weren't screwing anybody. Uber/Lyft just doesn't have to maintain a fleet of vehicles as they have an endless supply of drivers with vehicles willing to trade equity for quick cash.

Every pax should tip their driver on every ride. Period. No discussion. A simple $1, $2 or $5 tip would make a world of difference to drivers. Uber's stated solution to our low earnings was for pax to be allowed to tip drivers. That's it. Nothing else during the whole 180 days of change was aimed at a driver's earnings.

Getting out of a vehicle increases the likelihood of problems. The vast majority of our pax are quite capable of opening their own door. When our pax are not capable of opening the door themselves the driver will get out and assist. It's a lie to say otherwise. I load and unload luggage because I don't trust pax not to damage my car while doing so themselves. Other than that, 99% of our pax are quite capable of opening and shutting a door on their own.

Our complaint section here at the forums is indeed funny. I enjoy reading it quite a bit. So that comment bumps my rating of PhillipW from a 1-star to a 2-star.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Let us not forget 180 days of change brought about the biggest change of all: lower pay rates for many areas


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I haven't been on uberpeople for a while now just cuz I've been extremely busy with a bunch of stuff going on in my life, sometimes I do get a chance to read news on Yahoo and enjoy reading the comments section just for kicks, I came across the following article and I'll post the picture of one of the comments.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-passengers-reportedly-getting-hit-192409586.html
> View attachment 246084


That comment is surprisingly accurate










HotUberMess said:


> This reminds me of that comment about "slave mentality" from a few days ago.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

She defeated her own argument. She provided justification for driver behavior.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> She defeated her own argument. She provided justification for driver behavior.


If you're talking about that one commenter, she's also totally clueless that she's provided that justification.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm surprised "paxhole" didn't make the cut.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Cabs are indeed cheaper than Uber in Boston if going a mile or less. If a high surge, cabs are much cheaper. I think Uber and Lyft start at $6.60 to $7.05 or so for the absolute minimum movement just down the block. A cab would be $3.60-$5.40 for the same ride.

Uber drivers just don't know this.

Probably applies to most or all cities.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Z129 said:


> "Pax" isn't the negatively charged word he seems to think it is. Write "my passenger" about 50 times and you'll get why pax is the preferred alternative.












You should check the other result lol


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

i dont think i have EVER seen a cab driver open a door for the pax..the only time i open a door for them is when i am picking up a pax at the airport or dropping them off and they are sitting behind me while i get out and get the bags out of the trunk so they dont scratch anything


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I haven't been on uberpeople for a while now just cuz I've been extremely busy with a bunch of stuff going on in my life, sometimes I do get a chance to read news on Yahoo and enjoy reading the comments section just for kicks, I came across the following article and I'll post the picture of one of the comments.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-passengers-reportedly-getting-hit-192409586.html
> View attachment 246084


We would only be too happy to " Toss Away" Phillip W.

I wonder if Phillip has ever been Asphalt Skiing ?

I Bet Road Rash is his Color !


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Cabs are indeed cheaper than Uber in Boston if going a mile or less. If a high surge, cabs are much cheaper. I think Uber and Lyft start at $6.60 to $7.05 or so for the absolute minimum movement just down the block. A cab would be $3.60-$5.40 for the same ride.
> 
> Uber drivers just don't know this.
> 
> Probably applies to most or all cities.


The problem is actually being able to get a cab.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Let us not forget 180 days of change brought about the biggest change of all: lower pay rates for many areas


Insult added to Injury

" ITS THE UBER WAY"

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY"

" NO NEED TO TIP"

" ROBOTS WILL REPLACE YOU ALL "!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Insult added to Injury
> 
> " ITS THE UBER WAY"
> 
> ...


I would really like to see the data they used when they determined lower rates means more money, they were so enthusiastic about it too


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

chitownXdriver said:


> I would really like to see the data they used when they determined lower rates means more money, they were so enthusiastic about it too


What data.....????

Since WHEN do millenials need data....

I will accept that total Users has value..8>)

In this environment GROWTH...

Is the relevant currency...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Ha ha she forgot to add how some of us make use of the time honored, trucker fave: "trucker bomb"


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

I had some guys cell phone for 2 days. I told him 50 bucks to drive across the city. He said no way I said ok. I'll wait until I'm in your neighbourhood and charge you 20 bucks. He said...cool. No cab driver would ever have done that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karl Marx said:


> I had some guys cell phone for 2 days. I told him 50 bucks to drive across the city. He said no way I said ok. I'll wait until I'm in your neighbourhood and charge you 20 bucks. He said...cool. No cab driver would ever have done that.


Yeah... it would have been the meter the whole way.

Or they could have picked it up for free from the shop.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Cabs are indeed cheaper than Uber in Boston if going a mile or less. If a high surge, cabs are much cheaper. I think Uber and Lyft start at $6.60 to $7.05 or so for the absolute minimum movement just down the block. A cab would be $3.60-$5.40 for the same ride.
> 
> Uber drivers just don't know this.
> 
> Probably applies to most or all cities.


Nope. Charlotte is something like a $2.00 minimum fare.
In my taxi the drop is $2.50, so I've seldom if ever gotten less than $3.50 for a minimum fare.
$6.50 is an awesome minimum fare. You could book $300 a day doing nothing but shorties.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm surprised "paxhole" didn't make the cut.


why call the rider names?



Karl Marx said:


> I had some guys cell phone for 2 days. I told him 50 bucks to drive across the city. He said no way I said ok. I'll wait until I'm in your neighbourhood and charge you 20 bucks. He said...cool. No cab driver would ever have done that.


Nasty person


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Cabs are indeed cheaper than Uber in Boston if going a mile or less. If a high surge, cabs are much cheaper. I think Uber and Lyft start at $6.60 to $7.05 or so for the absolute minimum movement just down the block. A cab would be $3.60-$5.40 for the same ride.
> 
> Probably applies to most or all cities.


In The Capital Of Your Nation, the short trips are about the same as UberX. Mind you, this is considering what the user pays to the Uber, not merely what the driver receives.



Tdizzle22 said:


> i dont think i have EVER seen a cab driver open a door for the pax..the only time i open a door for them is when i am picking up a pax at the airport or dropping them off and they are sitting behind me while i get out and get the bags out of the trunk so they dont scratch anything


I will get out and open the door for suitcases, crutches, elderly or if the customer simply has her hands full. This applies to UberX or the cab.



jcarrolld said:


> The problem is actually being able to get a cab.


Yup. In this market, that and the cashless are the major reasons for Uber's success. The first Uber service that rolled out here was Black. People were paying six times the cab fare, or more, depending on the surge factor just to get the ride. The cashless was simply icing.



chitownXdriver said:


> I would really like to see the data they used when they determined lower rates means more money, they were so enthusiastic about it too


DATA? WHAT DATA? That BEE-Yess was nothing but propaganda, spin and lies. The drivers knew it, Uber's higher ups knew it, even the cubicle denizens at Uber knew it.



Karl Marx said:


> I had some guys cell phone for 2 days. I told him 50 bucks to drive across the city. He said no way I said ok. I'll wait until I'm in your neighbourhood and charge you 20 bucks. He said...cool. No cab driver would ever have done that.


No, we would have taken it to the police or Department of For Hire Vehicles, turned it in and received a receipt for it, which we would have kept.

One of the telling comments that Original Poster put up here is the complaint about drivers' wanting to receive compensation for the time required to return a telephone. Ask the typical user if he thinks that his time is worth something. He will answer in the affirmative every time. When you ask him what makes him think that your time is not worth something, he will start stuttering, blubbering and equivocating.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Karl Marx said:


> I had some guys cell phone for 2 days. I told him 50 bucks to drive across the city. He said no way I said ok. I'll wait until I'm in your neighbourhood and charge you 20 bucks. He said...cool. No cab driver would ever have done that.


Cool. True price fixing at its best! Sounds like you're a true believer in the "free market" "capitolist" system afterall. Good to see you come out of the closet Karl


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Cool. True price fixing at its best! Sounds like you're a true believer in the "free market" "capitolist" system afterall. Good to see you come out of the closet Karl


Nothing to do with ideology, time is money which Uber understands, their perfect information ( data ) is now fine tuned to dynamic learning algorithms, they're micro economists and statisticians know the exact production possibility curves of every market . They can adjust and fine tune each market where they can maximize drivers propensity to make a little more than minimum wage or in many downtown CBD's have drivers actually break even or be negative. They are also now using predictive market demand and supply equilibrium models.

The complexity built into Uber/Lyft modelling of riders is fast approaching a time where the actual commission they derive from drivers will match and exceed the revenue from the journey of riders and the data trails of the riders. These ride share companies are now moving into data analytics that they'll be able to monetize beyond even regulators abilities to monitor let alone regulate. In the research literature many researchers are warning that Uber will know how you vote, if you smoke, what you drink, your sexual preferences and even your psychological insecurities. The Uber rider/driver apt collects all your personal and working day data even when and where you sleep.

Uber Application(s). equal "Big Brother." Orwell would have not been amazed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope. Charlotte is something like a $2.00 minimum fare.
> In my taxi the drop is $2.50, so I've seldom if ever gotten less than $3.50 for a minimum fare.
> $6.50 is an awesome minimum fare. You could book $300 a day doing nothing but shorties.


I for one..

With $2.40 flag drop and the meter starting to tick immediately, it's pretty much unheard of for a fare under $3.60. Most of time shorts are $4.20-$5.80 range.

And short is relative. Depending on the driver, they call anything under $10.20 a short. Airport "shorts" are $11.-$15.

I average $15 a fare running dispatch.

I've had maybe 5 trips that were under $3.60 ever.


----------

